# Some random pics from today... more on page 2 :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been fighting an icky sinus infection for a few days, and felt so much better today, so I spent some time with the goaties.

Flash didn't seem so amused that I brought the camera out...hehe...


















I wanted an outdoor hay feeder that all the goats can eat from instead of fussing at the feeders inside and someone getting rammed into a wall - outside they can get away from each other easier.
So hubby took a round bale of mixed grass, and this is what he did, going off of my idea...sorta... I wanted something 'built' with a real roof, etc. but if this works...why not...heh....









Flash and Madison playing 



























Madison -



























I got down on my belly and thought I could get something 'different' heh...









Straight out of the camera..









Edited with a glowing effect...









And then.... Summer.. saw me...









An extreme blurry close up LOL









She came around pawed at my side, when that didn't get my attention <so she thinks>, she starts nipping at the belt loop of my jeans...then grabs the end of my shirt and starts pulling on it... It was hard to lay still and not :laugh: 
Finally she gave in and layed down next to me and pushed my arm with her head, until she had her head under it LOL
She's such a lil sweetie 

When I got up...









Did I mention she is also the nosiest goat of the bunch?









Yeah I don't think that's what she was hoping to find LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*

OH MY GOATNESS!!!

They are all so CUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*

LOL Love the nose shot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*

HeHe...I love them....so adorable... :greengrin:

thanks for sharing with us.... :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*

Great Pics!!!!!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*

Luv your pics! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them. I didn't have my camera out too long, and the twins typically stay right under my feet so it's hard to get pics.

Summer was born in July and is sooooo little, you would NEVER think her sire is a boer buck! She definitely takes after her mama. I keep telling her not to pick on Madison and Flash because in another month they are going to be about as big as her...hehe....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*



> Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them.


 Your welcome... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some random pics from today...*

A few from today...

I feed my doe and her twins 2x a day...the others don't like this... and they were on patrol outside...
Trouble <red>, Wild Child, and Sweetheart. Trouble and Sweetheart are due at the end of the week to kid, and Wild Child is hopefully preggo and due at the end of April.

Notice they are keeping their distance...because of the queen and her daughter... :laugh: 









Trouble follows me everywhere... I went around the barn and waited..knowing she'd come looking for me.









Sweetheart playing peek a boo









My 4yo daughter with Flash and Madison









Flash ignoring me









Summer...being...Summer...









She had a wild hair up her butt though because the stinker kept running from me LOL 
We then proceeded to play peek a boo..... lil brat, that's what she is :laugh: 









My baby  









Snow White aka....the Boss Lady









Madison notices me 









Of course she's gotta come over and investigate









That's all for now, just some random stuff from today. It was dark, and windy, but warm in the mid 60s. We'll be lucky to get in the upper 30s tomorrow


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some random pics from today... added a few more*

My daughter wants me to share these pictures with all my friends, hehe.... So I told her I would!

I have an old fujifilm digital camera that I am teaching her how to use - if she treats it good, and shows interest I'll be upgrading her in a big way when I think she's ready 
Anyway...she wanted me to take some pics of her with the twins. It was getting dark so we had to hurry...

My 12yo daughter, Jess, my 4yo Marissa - with the twins -they will be 7 weeks old tomorrow!
Madison in this pic - she's a handful LOL



























with Flash 


















He was soooo content...he'd be a perfect lap goat...but uh...I don't think he'll fit in anyone's lap soon.... :laugh: 









a quick video of Flash laying on her lap, just as content as ever...She wants the pics to show her friends/teachers but it had to be with 'her camera' not mine LOL


__
https://flic.kr/p/5469327519


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You always have great pictures. Mine always are blurry> Trouble and Sweetheart look like they could go any day so good luck I hope you get some sleep this week.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger I appreciate it! Any luck finding a camera? I know you said you were working on trying to get one. The camera I gave to my daughter is one I bought back in 2004, 4megapixel, absolutely no control over the settings! But it's what got me into photography. It's perfect for her.
If all goes well I am upgrading to the Canon 7D! I CAN NOT WAIT! I desperately need the upgrade. It's 18megapixel, and has 8 frames per second, where my best camera gets 6.5. there are other factors that make it a must have as well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So you really like the canon cameras? My mom was telling me to look at Nikon and those seem to be a little out of my price range for what I want to use it for. I don't feel like spending 600 dollars and only using it around the house and farm. If I did it as a business it would be different.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't blame you at all Roger. Yep I am a Canon user. Once you find a brand you tend to stick with them, especially if you spend any $$ on quality lenses. You can't use a Canon lens on a Nikon - vice versa. Both brands are equally good, and both have a wide variety of lenses to choose from. 
My first DSLR was an Olympus E-500 and it was a really nice camera. Not super fast, but fast enough to get action shots once I learned what I needed to get my settings on  
You might check out Olympus or Sony if you don't want to spend a lot of $$ on Nikon or Canon. I've known people who have had or have both brands and like them. 
Check out a store on ebay called Cameta Camera they are a store up in NY, and I've never known anyone to have a bad experience with them. They have really good prices and a lot of their cameras come with starter kit/lenses/etc. That's where I got my Olympus, and they were great to work with. They sell new, refurbished or factory demo cameras that have full warranties.

The main reason I sold my Olympus was because I needed a faster camera for sports action, but also I wanted a wider range of pro lenses to choose from. THey had a lot of all around lenses, but not the types of higher end lenses I wanted. Basically...I fell in love with the Canon 70-200mm f2.8 lens, and everything else fell into place LOL 
I think the Olympus has a 2.5 frame per second shooting range. The Canon 40D has 6.5 and the Canon 7D has 8.
To give you an idea of how fast a camera is shooting....




Every 'click' is a photo being taken....


----------

